# Who is "Taller" David Robinson or Shaquille O'neal



## nastynas (Oct 1, 2005)

The reason I ask is because I saw a picture with Robinson, Shaq, and the Dream from their olympic days and Robinson's shoulder height and length overall looked taller than Shaq. Wow, I didn't know Robinson was that "tall".


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The problem is that Shaq's height has been changed more than a WWF wrestler's size. 7'3 360lbs! 7'1 325lbs! 7'0 285lbs! So, Shaq is quite possibly the largest player ever!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The problem is that Shaq's height has been changed more than a WWF wrestler's size. 7'3 360lbs! 7'1 325lbs! 7'0 285lbs! So, Shaq is quite possibly the largest player ever!



When was Shaq ever listed at 7'3"?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> When was Shaq ever listed at 7'3"?


Exactly! And while I agree with the statement that Robinson might be a inch or half taller it really doesn't matter.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

well, theyre both listed at 7'1


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

in some of my old basketball cards, some had shaq listed at 7'2 but most had him at 7'1 310lbs....david robinson was listed as 7'1 250lbs...so they are the same really...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

theyre teh same really. lots of pictures can be decieving depending on their poses, shoes and their posture. DRob was a navy brat so his posture is always excellent and i cant say the same for Shaq so it would appear that DRob would always look taller than Shaq.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq next to Zo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sigh, the offseason...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq with Hakeem


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, looks like Robinson is like an inch taller. Wow glad we finally figured that out.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq with KG and Yao


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

T-Mac is taller


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

is Tmac 6'9/6'10? or is he really 6'8 coz he seems taller


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Probably David Robinson because he has hair.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think this is the picture.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

dwade3 said:


> is Tmac 6'9/6'10? or is he really 6'8 coz he seems taller


6'9 on a bad day

7'3 on a good day


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Those Shaquille shoes were so ugly. That angle is terrible by the way.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Those Shaquille shoes were so ugly. That angle is terrible by the way.


anyone remember TWIsM?? :lol:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I hate how every picture tries to go from an angle that makes Yao look like he's the tallest guy in the league. Chinese media has taken over, they cannot admit that he is small.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Those Shaquille shoes were so ugly. That angle is terrible by the way.


 Hey hey hey hey hey.... I owned a pair of those! They were tight! I felt like a herd of Zebras! It also came with a CO2 air pump. No longer did I have to stand there hunkered over my shoes pumping away. Just a little psst! and it is nice and tight! Greatest pair of shoes ever! That is until the sole separated from the shoe. But it's not the shoe's fault, I just run really fast.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

DuMa said:


> theyre teh same really. lots of pictures can be decieving depending on their poses, shoes and their posture. *DRob was a navy brat *so his posture is always excellent and i cant say the same for Shaq so it would appear that DRob would always look taller than Shaq.


You do realize Shaq was an army brat, right?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> I think this is the picture.


in this pic shaq is leaning back a little while DRob is standing straight up. thats why he looks taller.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

djtoneblaze said:


> You do realize Shaq was an army brat, right?


I'm pretty sure he means that David Robinson actually joined the Navy... and Shaq never joined the Army.

Don't know though, maybe he didn't. Maybe that's just what he *should* have said.


----------

